# Muslim Population in West 2030



## GHook93 (Aug 28, 2014)

In 2000, none of these Countries had a Muslim population that even cracked 1% (except Russia). We all know the TRUTHFUL narrative. Native Europeans aren't having kids, while the Muslim invaders are have many kids and over-using the welfare state purposefully in an attempt to destroy. Take in the fact that immigration from these Muslim shithole countries, both legally and illegally, is increasing tremendously every year. By 2030 many of these countries will be over 10% mark, making them a strong political presence that leftist will placate and sell out the country to in order to win elections.

Here is the projects of were each country will be at in a short decade and a half:
Muslim populations by country how big will each Muslim population be by 2030 News theguardian.com
Austria - 10%
Belgium - 10.2%
Denmark - 6%
Finland - 2%
France - 10.3% - 6.8 mil Muslims
Germany - 7% 5.5 mil muslims
Greece - 7%
Italy - 5% - 3.2 mil
Netherlands - 8%
Norway - 6.5%
Russia - 15% - 18.5 mil
Sweden - 10%
Switzerland - 8.1%
UK - 8.2% 5.5 mil

Canada - 6.6%e 
US (the beacon of light) - 1.7%

If these trends keep up France, Austria, Belgium, Sweden, Russia should be close to the 40% come 2050 and Denmark, Germany, Greece, Italy Netherland, Norway, Switzerland and the UK will be north of 25% come 2050. 

This a a powder keg ready to explode!


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 28, 2014)

GHook93 said:


> Russia - 15% - 18.5 mil



Aaaaaaaaaaand that's exactly why the smarter among us either overtly or covertly adore Vladimir Putin so much.


----------



## deltex1 (Aug 28, 2014)

GHook93 said:


> In 2000, none of these Countries had a Muslim population that even cracked 1% (except Russia). We all know the TRUTHFUL narrative. Native Europeans aren't having kids, while the Muslim invaders are have many kids and over-using the welfare state purposefully in an attempt to destroy. Take in the fact that immigration from these Muslim shithole countries, both legally and illegally, is increasing tremendously every year. By 2030 many of these countries will be over 10% mark, making them a strong political presence that leftist will placate and sell out the country to in order to win elections.
> 
> Here is the projects of were each country will be at in a short decade and a half:
> Muslim populations by country how big will each Muslim population be by 2030 News theguardian.com
> ...


Is that with or without operational ovens?


----------



## Daniyel (Aug 28, 2014)

Probably higher past ww3 IS planning taking in count Iran and homemade jihads.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 28, 2014)

And the surgeons who cut out the cancer injected by the liberals are somehow going to be the bad guys.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Aug 31, 2014)

GHook93 said:


> In 2000, none of these Countries had a Muslim population that even cracked 1% (except Russia). We all know the TRUTHFUL narrative. Native Europeans aren't having kids, while the Muslim invaders are have many kids and over-using the welfare state purposefully in an attempt to destroy. Take in the fact that immigration from these Muslim shithole countries, both legally and illegally, is increasing tremendously every year. By 2030 many of these countries will be over 10% mark, making them a strong political presence that leftist will placate and sell out the country to in order to win elections.
> 
> Here is the projects of were each country will be at in a short decade and a half:
> Muslim populations by country how big will each Muslim population be by 2030 News theguardian.com
> ...




(X)The women better start to speak out. Where are the feminists on this? If women want to remain silent on this then they better go out shopping now for their new burka because that is what they will have to wear when these Muzzies take over. And for the homos, there will be no place for you to run too. The sad part also is that there probably won't be any drinking,gambling,drugs,entertainment or pornography, all North Americas favorite things to do. It will be praying every four hours bowing down on your knees and listening to some guy chanting Allah.

Why do all these Caucasian countries keep allowing them in? Are they all on a racial suicide course? It would appear as though all North Americans seem to be interested in is getting drunk, sports events,the entertainment industry and the promiscous lifestyle. Ther idiots need to wake the hell up very soon or else it will be too late.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 31, 2014)

feduptaxpayer said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > In 2000, none of these Countries had a Muslim population that even cracked 1% (except Russia). We all know the TRUTHFUL narrative. Native Europeans aren't having kids, while the Muslim invaders are have many kids and over-using the welfare state purposefully in an attempt to destroy. Take in the fact that immigration from these Muslim shithole countries, both legally and illegally, is increasing tremendously every year. By 2030 many of these countries will be over 10% mark, making them a strong political presence that leftist will placate and sell out the country to in order to win elections.
> ...



Because American women are not interested in large families. One child, maybe two and then they can focus on career and fulfillment or whatever until they retire and government takes care of them.

If you exclude immigrants, then the US white population is not replacing itself but we need bodies to do work and pay taxes so that SS & Medicare stay "solvent."

The entire basis of society after feminists got to work has become unstable.


----------



## ninja007 (Sep 1, 2014)

in my city, Muslims have an avg of 4 to 5 kids, no lie. Compare that with less than 1.5 per Canadian/Christian....


----------



## pismoe (Sep 1, 2014)

I always knew about islam and muslims even as a little kid but certainly knew none .   I remember about 1972 , each year my parents would buy a local neighborhood calender that listed all the local events , birthdays of families that wanted to have their info listed in the calander . It was sorta like a donation would get your info listed .    Anyway , all I ever saw were things like Christmas , Easter , 4th of July and traditional American holidays and john and sally makis birthdays  .    Then about 72 - 74 I started seeing one or 2 - 3 muslim holidays , maybe mention of Buddha and other alien [to me] type holidays .    Made me think at the time , what the heck , who cares !!     Little did I know but the plan had been made !!


----------



## GHook93 (Sep 1, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> in my city, Muslims have an avg of 4 to 5 kids, no lie. Compare that with less than 1.5 per Canadian/Christian....



White boy here? 4 kids! Not all of us are not having kids!


----------



## GHook93 (Sep 1, 2014)

White Children Will Be Minority in UK Classrooms by 2037

White British Children will be a minority on the British school yard by 2037! That's within our lifetime. British kids born within the next 5-10 years will face this!


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 1, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> in my city, Muslims have an avg of 4 to 5 kids, no lie. Compare that with less than 1.5 per Canadian/Christian....





			
				GHook93 said:
			
		

> White boy here? 4 kids! Not all of us are not having kids!



Quality — not _quantity_, man.


----------



## TEA Party Patriot (Sep 1, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > in my city, Muslims have an avg of 4 to 5 kids, no lie. Compare that with less than 1.5 per Canadian/Christian....
> ...


Tell it to the mudslimes with 15 kids each. Tell it to Quamisha and her 8 kids by 7 men. These people are overtaking us in demographics. We need to fight back sometime soon and have as many kids as we can.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Sep 1, 2014)

TEA Party Patriot said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...



Dude, make Love not War, lol.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Sep 1, 2014)

GHook93 said:


> In 2000, none of these Countries had a Muslim population that even cracked 1% (except Russia). We all know the TRUTHFUL narrative. Native Europeans aren't having kids, while the Muslim invaders are have many kids and over-using the welfare state purposefully in an attempt to destroy. Take in the fact that immigration from these Muslim shithole countries, both legally and illegally, is increasing tremendously every year. By 2030 many of these countries will be over 10% mark, making them a strong political presence that leftist will placate and sell out the country to in order to win elections.
> 
> Here is the projects of were each country will be at in a short decade and a half:
> Muslim populations by country how big will each Muslim population be by 2030 News theguardian.com
> ...



And by 2100 they will be the majority by far.

The critical point comes when they have enough voting blocks in each country to link up with other Muslim political groups from all EU countries and forma  political block that overrides their competitors. That requires far less than 40%. Hell, if they hit 25% they will be the most sought after voting block in the EU and will be able to name their price for their support for ANY government to be formed.

European states need to either flush them out or break up the EU while they still can.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 1, 2014)

I plan to be dead by the time Muslims become a majority.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Sep 1, 2014)

boedicca said:


> I plan to be dead by the time Muslims become a majority.



Well, you shouldn't. You will probably live longer than you expect to.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 1, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I plan to be dead by the time Muslims become a majority.
> ...



If it gets to the point where Medieval Muslims are taking over where I live and imposing Sharia Law, I'll just end it.  I'm not living that way.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 1, 2014)

boedicca said:


> I plan to be dead by the time Muslims become a majority.



Don't plan on that, sista.

That'd just be givin' 'em what they want.

They love apathetic pacifism.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 1, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I plan to be dead by the time Muslims become a majority.
> ...



You are mistaken if you think my attitude is one of apathetic pacifism, bub.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 1, 2014)

I have 3 kids ,  2 grandkids so far and I worry about the way the country is headed muslim or no muslim .  Country is sure different in a bad way compared to what I've seen in my 65 years  .    And the country is way , way worse if you are at all familiar with the way things were for the generation that was born about 1920 but many of those guys are mostly gone by now  .  I'm only familiar because I know my parents lives and their experiences .


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Sep 1, 2014)

pismoe said:


> I have 3 kids ,  2 grandkids so far and I worry about the way the country is headed muslim or no muslim .  Country is sure different in a bad way compared to what I've seen in my 65 years  .    And the country is way , way worse if you are at all familiar with the way things were for the generation that was born about 1920 but many of those guys are mostly gone by now  .  I'm only familiar because I know my parents lives and their experiences .



The corporations have bought all the media, all the politicians and all the judges.

We are all now corporate consumers, and nothing more. We have no rights that they cant take away, no safety that they cant make illegal, and no free speech to even speak of our own interests without being labeled racists.

You want to fix this country? Enforce the immigration laws under RICO statutes for conspiracy to engage in human trafficking, seize their god damned businesses and see how fast they draw back.

All corporate tax deductions should be eliminated except one; a deduction based on the total salaries paid to US citizens here in the USA.

Period, and not an Obama period.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 1, 2014)

Well maybe if efforts were shifted away from blowing things up in the middle east towards making it a nice place for people to stay in instead of leaving................

Naaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Sep 1, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> Well maybe if efforts were shifted away from blowing things up in the middle east towards making it a nice place for people to stay in instead of leaving................
> 
> Naaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



lol, as if they weren't slaughtering each other before we went over there.

Stop being an idiot.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 1, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Well maybe if efforts were shifted away from blowing things up in the middle east towards making it a nice place for people to stay in instead of leaving................
> ...



Oh you like the world's policies regarding the middle east?

The definition of insanity is to do the same thing over and over and expect different results.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 1, 2014)

and if they come here , its only because they are ' allowed ' to come here.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Sep 1, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



No, I don't, but it is a deal with the Devil. The Oil Kingdoms support the US Dollar by only accepting payment in USD, and that in turn pretty much compels other markets to only take US dollars, though many are moving away from that.

The oil market demand alone will guarantee that the USD is never going to see hyperinflation PRIOR to the oil market changing its policies.

IF they drop that policy, the USD is toast.

In short, they got us by the balls, dude. We either dance to their tune or they cut the family jewels off.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 1, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> in my city, Muslims have an avg of 4 to 5 kids, no lie. Compare that with less than 1.5 per Canadian/Christian....



I had 4 kids,,,,, that I know of,,,,maybe more.....


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 1, 2014)

Scary Muslims frightening conservatives – how sad.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 1, 2014)

boedicca said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Then don't die....


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 1, 2014)

_This a a powder keg ready to explode!_

The only thing 'exploding' is your delusional paranoia.


----------



## GHook93 (Sep 1, 2014)

boedicca said:


> I plan to be dead by the time Muslims become a majority.



They will be the majority in our children's lifetime, that shoal mean something to you!


----------



## pismoe (Sep 1, 2014)

yep , concerns me GHook .   Course as the USA changes young people just don't know anything any better then what they have grown up with  .


----------



## Rikurzhen (Sep 1, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> Well maybe if efforts were shifted away from blowing things up in the middle east* towards making it a nice place for people to stay in instead of leaving.*...............
> 
> Naaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



whose job is that?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Sep 2, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > in my city, Muslims have an avg of 4 to 5 kids, no lie. Compare that with less than 1.5 per Canadian/Christian....
> ...



WTF? Are you sure you aint a Muslim?

/sarc


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Sep 2, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> _This a a powder keg ready to explode!_
> 
> The only thing 'exploding' is your delusional paranoia.



Well, that and your prostate, probably since you sound like a drunk half the time, probably blew your liver out too.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Sep 2, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Scary Muslims frightening conservatives – how sad.



Scary facts frightening a libtard - how sad.

Be sure to put the cap back on and leave the bottle just how they left it before you snuck in, deary.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Sep 2, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



(X)We need to encourage our own people to have more children. Not all women want to work, and many would prefer to stay home and raise children. All that is needed is for the government to start spending more money on Canadians having more children and spend less money on immigration. Right now 80% of our immgration comes from the third world. This needs to stop. fifty years ago our main source of immigrants were from Brital and Europe. That has been recersed. I know that there are plenty of white people wanting to immigrate to Canada but for some sinister reason this is not being allowed. Why is this country doing this/ And this is the question that needs to be asked.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Sep 2, 2014)

deltex1 said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > In 2000, none of these Countries had a Muslim population that even cracked 1% (except Russia). We all know the TRUTHFUL narrative. Native Europeans aren't having kids, while the Muslim invaders are have many kids and over-using the welfare state purposefully in an attempt to destroy. Take in the fact that immigration from these Muslim shithole countries, both legally and illegally, is increasing tremendously every year. By 2030 many of these countries will be over 10% mark, making them a strong political presence that leftist will placate and sell out the country to in order to win elections.
> ...




(X)Won't need ovens. Just out birth us will do the trick.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Sep 2, 2014)

boedicca said:


> I plan to be dead by the time Muslims become a majority.




(X)It's our children and grandchildren that will suffer and pay the price for our not giving a chit about our present day immigration policy into this country. We should be thinking about them. One day one or more of our children or grandchildren may end up on the chopping block and be beheaded thanks to our who cares attitude.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Sep 2, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> TEA Party Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > shart_attack said:
> ...



(X)Canadains are trying. it is the guberment that is making it difficult to have more children.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Sep 2, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Russia - 15% - 18.5 mil
> ...




(X)Russia, the last hope for white people. Putin wants more white children. Too bad Harper doesn't.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 2, 2014)

GHook93 said:


> Russia - 15% - 18.5 mil





			
				the great white shart said:
			
		

> Aaaaaaaaaaand that's exactly why the smarter among us either overtly or covertly adore Vladimir Putin so much.





			
				feduptaxpayer said:
			
		

> (X)Russia, the last hope for white people. Putin wants more white children. Too bad Harper doesn't.



'Sup witchu and the "(x)"-es you keep putting at the beginnings of all of your posts?

We ain't into quadratic equations here at the USMB, holmes.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Sep 2, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Russia - 15% - 18.5 mil
> ...




(X)Cos i likes two dues it, thas y bro.     U tryng two dis mei bro?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

feduptaxpayer said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



In the West, we cant speak the word 'white people' unless it is to confess or accuse whites of horrid crimes against humanity, or else you are a 'racist'.

Methinks folks are getting sick to death of this crap.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Sep 7, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > shart_attack said:
> ...




(X)Exactly. It's all about the non-whites these days. It's open the immigration doors for all the rest of humanity to come on in and bring us your problems.  We whites are basically told to just sit down in the corner and shut the hell up. Anytime someone dares to stand up for whites they are accused and attacked as a racist. This needs to stop. Whites have issues too, and why can't we talk about them? If anybody is a minority in this world, it is whites, who make up about approx. 8-9% of world population so why can't we take on this issue? We are fast getting close to near extinction if we don't stand together as a people, and fight for our very survival. It's do or die. Pick one.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 2, 2016)

What's this "we" stuff? You don't speak for anyone but yourself and your personal weakness.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 2, 2016)

feduptaxpayer said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...


You better start making more babies them...


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 2, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > shart_attack said:
> ...


Now you know how fucked up the whites have treated minorities for centuries...


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 3, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> In the West, we cant speak the word 'white people' unless it is to confess or accuse whites of horrid crimes against humanity, or else you are a 'racist'.
> 
> Methinks folks are getting sick to death of this crap.




 In the game of identity politics, there is but one identity a person cannot have.  If they were born to it, then they need to find another sub-identity in order to claim their rightful sense of specialness.

 As a 60 year old white dude with no particular reason to feel I'm a victim, I'm afraid I have been placed on the wrong side of this modern divide by the accidence of my birth.

  We live in Orwellian times, my friend. Unless one is a bigot, they cannot possibly avoid being called one. Our champions are now thugs who indulge in strong-armed robbery of convenience stores, Islamists who wish to impose their knuckle-dragging ideology upon the entire world and college students throwing hissy fits because another person's very existence amounts to an imaginary "microagression" against them.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Aug 3, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> What's this "we" stuff? You don't speak for anyone but yourself and your personal weakness.



Personally, I think that the best part of you dripped down your old mans leg.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Aug 3, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...




Too friggin old now. I am out of sperm baby making bullets. 

Did you know that in Russia, Putin has declared Sept. 12th as Conception Day. Couples get a day off to have sex. But I will bet that some white guys went out there looking for some non-white chick to have sex and a baby with. Aw well.


----------



## GHook93 (Oct 16, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > In 2000, none of these Countries had a Muslim population that even cracked 1% (except Russia). We all know the TRUTHFUL narrative. Native Europeans aren't having kids, while the Muslim invaders are have many kids and over-using the welfare state purposefully in an attempt to destroy. Take in the fact that immigration from these Muslim shithole countries, both legally and illegally, is increasing tremendously every year. By 2030 many of these countries will be over 10% mark, making them a strong political presence that leftist will placate and sell out the country to in order to win elections.
> ...



When they hit majority status and getting a Muslim in the PM and Parliament. They will try to use to the EU to end borders and individual countries to make a caliphate.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93 (Oct 16, 2017)

boedicca said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



While you and your liberal kind actively work to ensure it. Liberals are a funny folk. They support Muslims to the detriment of the rest of us, but they go against everything liberals say they stand for. The Mosque is dominate over the state. Sharia law over constitutional law. No religious freedom. No women’s rights. No minority rights. No gay rights. Etc


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## pismoe (Oct 16, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


                                                                                                                                                                                -----------------------------------------------------   i see  the problem being for the coming generation of young American kids and those just being born and their liberal hip hopper type millenial parents  GHook .


----------



## pismoe (Oct 16, 2017)

many older American will avoid the problem of too many muslims in the USA , in my opinion .


----------



## Litwin (Oct 16, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> In 2000, none of these Countries had a Muslim population that even cracked 1% (except Russia). We all know the TRUTHFUL narrative. Native Europeans aren't having kids, while the Muslim invaders are have many kids and over-using the welfare state purposefully in an attempt to destroy. Take in the fact that immigration from these Muslim shithole countries, both legally and illegally, is increasing tremendously every year. By 2030 many of these countries will be over 10% mark, making them a strong political presence that leftist will placate and sell out the country to in order to win elections.
> 
> Here is the projects of were each country will be at in a short decade and a half:
> Muslim populations by country how big will each Muslim population be by 2030 News theguardian.com
> ...


so called "Russia" (Muscovy) rules by Muslim Chechens today, 

*Muslims pray together in Moscow at Eid al-Fitr (celebration of fast ...*
▶ 1:29

_Muslims pray_ together in _Moscow_ at Eid al-Fitr (celebration of fast-breaking). VuurwerkZaak. Loading ...


----------



## Litwin (Oct 16, 2017)

feduptaxpayer said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



LOL,such BS, this what the Muslims do in "red army" to so called "russians" 





















here a  Muslim Chechen has enslaved 30 "russians" LOL, good luck, with "russians" saving you from the Muslims


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 16, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > If it gets to the point where Medieval Muslims are taking over where I live and imposing Sharia Law, I'll just end it.  I'm not living that way.
> ...


I dont think Boedicca is a liberal.

You are thinking of that lesbian troll Boudeca probably.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 16, 2017)

Litwin said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > shart_attack said:
> ...


Pictures of anonymous people in military uniforms with something in a Cyrilic language put on them is not very persuasive for English speaking Americans.

Why dont you state directly what you are trying to say?


----------



## Litwin (Oct 17, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...



dont you see that humiliate the Muslims (with *Cyrillic *or without)  so called "Russians"?


----------



## GHook93 (Oct 17, 2017)

Litwin said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > In 2000, none of these Countries had a Muslim population that even cracked 1% (except Russia). We all know the TRUTHFUL narrative. Native Europeans aren't having kids, while the Muslim invaders are have many kids and over-using the welfare state purposefully in an attempt to destroy. Take in the fact that immigration from these Muslim shithole countries, both legally and illegally, is increasing tremendously every year. By 2030 many of these countries will be over 10% mark, making them a strong political presence that leftist will placate and sell out the country to in order to win elections.
> ...



Yes it is scary that Russia is so close to be 50% Muslim. The good thing is Native Russians are pussies. They won’t lay down like Western Europe is doing!


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93 (Oct 17, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Could be


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Litwin (Oct 17, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



i posted pictures do you need the videos. Muscovite women the most used by muslim men in the world, Muslims are totally dominate Orthodox men . kadyrov uses Putler as he  wants, but you are one of those putler´s  useful idiots .


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 17, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> In 2000, none of these Countries had a Muslim population that even cracked 1% (except Russia). We all know the TRUTHFUL narrative. Native Europeans aren't having kids, while the Muslim invaders are have many kids and over-using the welfare state purposefully in an attempt to destroy. Take in the fact that immigration from these Muslim shithole countries, both legally and illegally, is increasing tremendously every year. By 2030 many of these countries will be over 10% mark, making them a strong political presence that leftist will placate and sell out the country to in order to win elections.
> 
> Here is the projects of were each country will be at in a short decade and a half:
> Muslim populations by country how big will each Muslim population be by 2030 News theguardian.com
> ...


Russia already has 15 % so the projection for 2050 is not 40 % but 15 %.

Islam in Russia - Wikipedia


----------



## boedicca (Oct 17, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...




If you think I'm a Liberal (Prog), you haven't been paying attention, bub.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 17, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




Indeed.   bodecea is my Evul Twin from the Anti-Matter Universe. The easiest way to tell us apart is that she is the one with the pointy beard.


----------



## GHook93 (Oct 17, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > In 2000, none of these Countries had a Muslim population that even cracked 1% (except Russia). We all know the TRUTHFUL narrative. Native Europeans aren't having kids, while the Muslim invaders are have many kids and over-using the welfare state purposefully in an attempt to destroy. Take in the fact that immigration from these Muslim shithole countries, both legally and illegally, is increasing tremendously every year. By 2030 many of these countries will be over 10% mark, making them a strong political presence that leftist will placate and sell out the country to in order to win elections.
> ...



Very scary that Russia could be a Muslims majority country sooner rather than later


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93 (Oct 17, 2017)

boedicca said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



I think that is who I confused you with your bizarro superman


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 17, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...


Didn´t you understand?


----------



## GHook93 (Oct 18, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Yes. If it is 15% now then it will be higher in 2030. In Russia the native white population is decreasing rapidly. The number of deaths actually is higher than the number of births. Yet the Muslims are still reproducing rapidly and immigrating to mother Russia.

By 2050 conservative estimate is 33.3%, but realist estimate it closer to 50%.

How Islam Will Change Russia - Jamestown


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93 (Oct 18, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Yes. If it is 15% now then it will be higher in 2030. In Russia the native white population is decreasing rapidly. The number of deaths actually is higher than the number of births. Yet the Muslims are still reproducing rapidly and immigrating to mother Russia.

By 2050 conservative estimate is 33.3%, but realist estimate it closer to 50%.

How Islam Will Change Russia - Jamestown


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93 (Oct 18, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Yes. If it is 15% now then it will be higher in 2030. In Russia the native white population is decreasing rapidly. The number of deaths actually is higher than the number of births. Yet the Muslims are still reproducing rapidly and immigrating to mother Russia.

By 2050 conservative estimate is 33.3%, but realist estimate it closer to 50%.

How Islam Will Change Russia - Jamestown


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 18, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...


Russia is very large and has native Muslim parts.

If Russia has today 15 % and the projection is 15 % for 2030, it will be 15 % for 2050.


----------



## Issa (Oct 20, 2017)

TEA Party Patriot said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...


White women telll us you are not good in bed don't last long, and without the blue you can't function lol.


----------



## Issa (Oct 20, 2017)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...


Canada has been draining brains from third world countries not just skilled workers. If it wasn't for the immigration and immigrants canada would stall.


----------



## Issa (Oct 20, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...


If it doesn't exist in Muslim countries how would it exist in Europe?
Stop being paranoid....although I have to agree we are very fertile, maybe is God's plan...we gotta respect that....right?
I have 3 kids and if i could i woud love to have 6 if I lived in Utah and not California. ;p


----------

